# best harness



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hope these pics come up


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Fancy, way too much for Combined Driving though haha!


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

thats a nice looking bit of kit Jimmy... where is Dixiedown, US or UK ???


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

smudger said:


> thats a nice looking bit of kit Jimmy... where is Dixiedown, US or UK ???


its uk smudger its dixiedown meadows gypsy horses believe me they have quality there is 1 stallion called the woolly mammoth on it some animal


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy said:


> its uk smudger its dixiedown meadows gypsy horses believe me they have quality there is 1 stallion called the woolly mammoth on it some animal


i took a look at the site... some nice cobs there... do you know where they are in the UK.. i`d like to give them a visit.. i`m thinking of buying a cob before the summer may as well buy the best :wink:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

they are somewhere in oxfordshire,,you will get their number on the dragon driving site they are advertising some colts on there.def they are breeding good animals let me know if you deal them


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

sorry smudger its coloured contacts[horses] they are advertising on look under youngstock oxfordshire area


----------

